# If your name is NOT ON THIS LIST,...no avatar on shirt for u



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Please check for your name as well as others that have the "avatar". please reply with any avatars that I need to add.

* see my updated post below*

THIS IS YOUR LAST CHANCE!!!!

Please look for yourself and others who might not be looking here.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Gomer, I noticed that my name is indicated above as Rog G. I don't think names were going to be included on the shirt, but I just wanted to check in case they are. Thanks again for spearheading this project.

Rob


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

that would just be a transfer typo 

No names..just imaged..but thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

You missed me - guy with the camera :idea:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually, I cought that and edited my post only to find your message here LOL


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

see updated image below


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,

I want that stuff too, here my avatar


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't see Spituch in there.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Avatar, which is mine, found not, in the picture....

(plant pimp as jedi )

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Gomer, I am missing! 


Paul


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

strange..i had you there....with my small working files, but not the compilation. I'll be sure to fix all of this LOL...and double check my mistakes


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

updated


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Dont see mine in there....did I make it?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Sure will make it...cause the source file is at my work computer which means I have till monday to catch all the straglers plus my oversights LOL


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great!


----------



## wild-tiger (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't see mine in there...Did I make it?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I had it all layed out without you there, but that was my oversite as I had your image on file. I'll try and re-arrange to fit you in 


CLOSED


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job Gomer. Thanks for all the time you put into it.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you Gomer, for all your work with this!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

you are welcome....now I just need to figure out how we will use them on the t-shirt (ie layout and or other graphics) LOL


----------



## wild-tiger (Sep 28, 2004)

Your puuuurrrrfect Gomer! Thanks a million!


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm cornered by plant geeks .... eeeks


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gomer, is the "yor" misspelling intentional?


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

How did I get left off I was on there before?  

Robert. (bobo31)


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

That looks great! Nice job!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

hansha.....an unintentional typo...I'll fix my sig file later LOL


Bobo, I'll fix that. You were indeed there. I locked adding more requests, but am allowing time to fix stupid oversights on my end.....like having your file on hand and some how having it on one file, but not the other


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

Thanks Gomer, much appreciated.

Robert. (bobo31)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I just saw this thread, is there still time/room for mine?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Phil,

You are in there. Second row from the top all the way to the right.


----------



## Roy Werkland (Aug 30, 2004)

And here`s me


----------

